# General > Genealogy >  Millers, Wick, 1871 -- not mine, maybe yours?

## DAC214

I just spent a few dollars with scotlandseople and downloaded some Miller entries that are not mine but may help someone else. Heads of households are: David Miller, 38, William Miller, 43, William Miller, 46 and a son-in-law of John Alexander -- James Miller, 35. If you need details on any of these, please contact me.

----------

